# Renovate in Sukhumvit



## richie11au (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi all,
I bought a condo, and in late October will be commencing a renovation.
108m2. All new tile floors, knock out a couple of walls, instal a new kitchen, new air conditioners, and repaint of course.
Can anyone give any hints, advice, leads or references.
Thanks for all input.. )


----------



## frankb (Oct 18, 2013)

I have worked this company: siamrenovationservices(you will need to google it as I cannot add a link), they charge about THB 15,000 per sqm for top quality finishing and materials but I think they also do cheaper jobs


----------

